Ask HN: What is your recommended binary file editor - selmat
======
chatmasta
I like HexFiend on mac.

[http://ridiculousfish.com/hexfiend/](http://ridiculousfish.com/hexfiend/)

------
exlurker
Windows: Winhex

[https://www.x-ways.net/winhex/](https://www.x-ways.net/winhex/)

